# Apple's Near-Impeccable 10-Year Run:



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In the decade we have been publishing TechSpot, we have watched Apple resurge from the joke that G3 and G4 machines represented, to the Apple 'Mac vs. PC' debate -- during a time the company had better luck selling MP3 players than computers -- to today's ubiquity of Apple products in all forms of computing devices.
> 
> Coming from near bankrupcy during the 90's, it took several years to turn Apple around, but perhaps most important, it took several innovations and breakthrough products to rebuild their image as a tech pioneer. Today, Apple gets much deserved respect from its competitors, and within the industry, theres unsaid expectation that they are the ones paving the way towards the next big thing.


More


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Too bad the stock has been crashing lately. Hopefully, a turnaround is near.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Too bad the PowerPC architecture actually was great! Moving to Intel chips really hurt them in some key areas. (Photoshop no longer being a better performer for Mac OS).

Oddly enough, if it weren't for MS, Apple would have gone under. And if it weren't for BootCamp, Macs would probably still be selling in boutique numbers instead of what they are now.

That said, I still doubt I will ever bother with the nasty things again.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah. I wouldn't use a Mac. I don't like it at all. Good day to post on this thread. Stock dropped $60.


----------

